#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Configuração ONT Huawei em OLT FIberhome

## joaopmota

Bom dia a todos,

Já faz mais ou menos 3 semanas que venho buscando uma solução de compatibilidade de ONT Huawei com OLT Fiberhome, tenho o seguinte problema.

Faço a ativação da ONT normalmente, ela funciona pelo WIFI para o cliente, navega, tudo normalmente, mas ao utilizar as portas de rede recebo o IP do DHCP, pingo nos sites externos mas não consigo navegar.

Alguem já viu algo do tipo?

Agradeço

João Paulo Mota

----------


## mrrinternet

modelo da ont?
e igual aquelas preta da OI ou de 2 antenas que a OI usava?
tenho desta funcionando na fiberhome, normalmente

----------


## joaopmota

Modelo é Hg8546m

----------


## netuai

Uso aqui, sem problemas, todas AC que ativamos são destas, devo ter umas 400 na rede

----------


## joaopmota

Gostaria de pegar informações de configuração de sua OLT e processo de Ativação, pois não consigo realmente utilizar pelas ethernets.

Poderia informar?

Obrigado
João Paulo Mota

----------


## fhayashi

> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Já faz mais ou menos 3 semanas que venho buscando uma solução de compatibilidade de ONT Huawei com OLT Fiberhome, tenho o seguinte problema.
> 
> Faço a ativação da ONT normalmente, ela funciona pelo WIFI para o cliente, navega, tudo normalmente, mas ao utilizar as portas de rede recebo o IP do DHCP, pingo nos sites externos mas não consigo navegar.
> 
> Alguem já viu algo do tipo?
> 
> Agradeço
> ...


Na configuração LAN vc tem de marcar todas as portas que participam do gateway. Elas vem todas desmarcadas por padrão.

----------


## joaopmota

Peço desculpas pela demora em responder.

Já sim, todas as portas marcadas, já havia feito o procedimento antes.

----------


## TarcisoDouglas

Bom dia amigo, ja conseuguiu resolver o problema? eu tive esse mesmo problema e consegui resolver, se não conseguiu fala ai que te ajudo  :Smile:

----------

